# Natural 5 gal WIP



## Shrimp and White Wine (Sep 12, 2010)

This thread is for the purpose of documenting the building of my first aquarium. The tank is small but it is as big as I can manage at the moment (being in a cramped dorm and having to transport it over breaks.)

9/12

First day with the tank. Not much to see here, I just included this photo for future reference. Being from a very rural area, WalMart is the closest place that sells aquarium supplies so the tank and gravel are from there. So are the 6 Aponogeton Bulbs I threw in. That is probably a lot but i figure half won't sprout
http://imgur.com/OEaFO.jpg


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

welcome, yeah those bulbs are neat to look at but I havnt heard of anyone having one of those bulbs develop.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I purchased the same bulbs as you, in the little pack from Walmart 

3 out of the 5 in the pack took hold anyway

this is after 3 weeks

































I've just tossed the other 2 that never did anything... these little things will just be foreground plants; I'll get some java ferns or something bigger like that for the background


----------

